# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα, χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας!!!

## bilisios

Γεια σας θα ήθελα να πάρω ένα πούλι το οποίο να έχει τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:
α)να είναι επικοινωνιακό δηλαδή να μπορώ να το εκπαιδεύσω να μπορεί να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου να μπορώ να του μιλάω και να με καταλαβαίνει να δένεται μαζί μου και να είναι χαδιάρικο 
β)θέλω να κελαηδάει και να έχει ωραία φωνή (σαν τις καρδερίνες)
γ)να είναι φτηνό(μέχρι 150)
δ)να μην είναι γίνεται πολύ μεγάλο(καθώς υπάρχει έλλειψη χώρου)


ξέρω ότι ζητάω πολλά και γιαυτό αν δεν γίνεται να βρεθεί πουλί με όλα όσα ζητάω θα ήθελα να έχει σίγουρα το α,γ,δ χαρακτηριστικά(μόνο αν δεν γίνεται να τα έχει όλα)

Ευχαριστώ για την όποια  βοήθεια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο απο αυτα που ζητας φιλε μου!

----------


## Peri27

πολλα ζητας!! δεν υπραχουν πουλια κατα παραγγελεια!!!! το καθενα ειναι ξεχωριστο και με το δικο του χαρακτηρα !!!

Ασε τα θελω... 

και γω θελω εναν αετο με χαρακτηρα μπατζι,χρωματα καρδερινας ,φωνη τιμπραντο και να μαθει να μιλαει κιολας ..να λεμε και καμια κουβεντα βρε παιδι μου ..να συζηταμε!!!

----------


## xarhs

εγω σου λεω να παρεις καναρινι που εχει ολα αυτα που ζητας εκτος απο το να ανεβαινει στο χερι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Παρε ταισμενο στο χερι καρδερινοκαναρο..

Πολλα και δυσκολα ζητας φιλε!

----------


## serafeim

Μπατζι!!!
-Μαθαινει οτι ακουει, αρα και να κελαηδα ωραια αλλα μπορει και να μιλαει!!
-ειναι μικρο
-οποιο χρωματισμο θες παιρνεις
-φθηνο
-αναιβενει στο χερι
-ειανι δραστηριο
-παιχνιδιαρικο
-χαδιαρικο
-και δεν ειναι νευρικο και επιθετικο

----------


## bilisios

> πολλα ζητας!! δεν υπραχουν πουλια κατα παραγγελεια!!!! το καθενα ειναι ξεχωριστο και με το δικο του χαρακτηρα !!!
> 
> Ασε τα θελω... 
> 
> και γω θελω εναν αετο με χαρακτηρα μπατζι,χρωματα καρδερινας ,φωνη τιμπραντο και να μαθει να μιλαει κιολας ..να λεμε και καμια κουβεντα βρε παιδι μου ..να συζηταμε!!!


κοίτα ξέρω οτι ζητάω πολλα αλλα δεν χρειάζεται η ειρωνεία,αν μου εδεινες εσυ ισος ενα 500αρικο και ενα μεγαλητερο σπιτι ισοσ τοτε ζητουσα λιγοτερα   :Happy:

----------


## bilisios

> εγω σου λεω να παρεις καναρινι που εχει ολα αυτα που ζητας εκτος απο το να ανεβαινει στο χερι


τι εννοείς μπορεί δηλαδή το καναρινι να σε καταλαβαίνει να αντιδράει οταν σε βλεπεί και να μπόρεις να το χαιδέυεις και δένεται μαζι σου?

----------


## xarhs

μην την παρεξηγεις την περι φιλε............ ειναι καλη μωρε

----------


## Peri27

δεν ειρωνευομαι!! για πλακα το λεω ... απλα ζητας παπαγαλακι που ναι επικοινωνιακο αλλα πως ζητας να εχει και φωνη καρδερινας?!?! δεν γινονται ολοι αυτοι οι συνδιασμοι μαζι!
Επισης και 1000λιαρκικο να ειχα παλι δεν γινονται αυτοι οι συνδιασμοι!
Η παιρνεις καναρινι και ρατσας αν θες να κελαιδαει υπεροχα αλλα δεν υπαρχει το επικοινωνιακο οπως ειπε ο Χαρης ή μπατζι που νταξει δεν εχει τη φωνη των καναρινιων αλλα εχει το επικοινωνιακο!!

----------


## bilisios

> Μπατζι!!!
> -Μαθαινει οτι ακουει, αρα και να κελαηδα ωραια αλλα μπορει και να μιλαει!!
> -ειναι μικρο
> -οποιο χρωματισμο θες παιρνεις
> -φθηνο
> -αναιβενει στο χερι
> -ειανι δραστηριο
> -παιχνιδιαρικο
> -χαδιαρικο
> -και δεν ειναι νευρικο και επιθετικο


υπάρχει τέτοιο πούλι? :Ο
μπορείς να μου στείλεις κανένα λινκ σχετικά με αυτό?

----------


## serafeim

Ναι παιδια αλλα θα μπορουσαμε απλα να του διναμε λυσεις  και οχι να οτυ λεγαμε απλα δεν γινεται!!! 
Καθε προβλημα εχει κα ιτην λυση του!!! Ε Νικο?

----------


## xarhs

> τι εννοείς μπορεί δηλαδή το καναρινι να σε καταλαβαίνει να αντιδράει οταν σε βλεπεί και να μπόρεις να το χαιδέυεις και δένεται μαζι σου?



κοιτα αμα ασχοληθεια μαζι του να αντιδραει οταν σε βλεπει γινεται. να το χαιδευεις και να σκαρφαλωνει στα χερια σου ειναι δυσκολο πολυ και δεν νομιζω να ειναι το καταλληλο πουλι αν θες αυτο

----------


## serafeim

*Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Budgerigar!**Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Μπατζι!!!
> -Μαθαινει οτι ακουει, αρα και να κελαηδα ωραια αλλα μπορει και να μιλαει!! *Υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις.*
> -ειναι μικρο
> -οποιο χρωματισμο θες παιρνεις
> -φθηνο *Αναλογα το που θα το παρεις.*
> -αναιβενει στο χερι *Εαν ειναι ημερο φυσικα..*
> -ειανι δραστηριο
> -παιχνιδιαρικο
> -χαδιαρικο *Αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα*
> -και δεν ειναι νευρικο και επιθετικο *Οπως ειπα, αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα.*


Αυτα..

----------


## Peri27

τα δικα μου καθε αλλο παρα χαδιαρικα και ηρεμα ειναι  ::

----------


## serafeim

Νικο παρε το κοκατιλακι σου!!!! Και τον Ρικο τον δικο μου!!! Αυτο εχω να πω!!
Παντα υαπρχουν οι εξαιρεσεις που επηβεβαιωνουν τον κανονα!! Αλλα υπαρχει και εξαιρεσει και γι αυτον τον κανονα φιλε Νικο!!  :Happy: 
Εχω δηξει απειρες φορες οτι με αγαπη και φροντιδα ολα γινονται!!! 




> Μπατζι!!!
> -Μαθαινει οτι ακουει, αρα και να κελαηδα ωραια αλλα μπορει και να μιλαει!! *Υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις.* Αν το παρει απο μικρο γιατι υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις? και ειναι αρσενικο φυσικα!
> -ειναι μικρο
> -οποιο χρωματισμο θες παιρνεις
> -φθηνο *Αναλογα το που θα το παρεις.* 150 ευρω ειπε το παιδι μαξ... λες να βρει ημερο μικρο 45 ημερων πανω απο 60 ευρω? κοροιδια!!
> -αναιβενει στο χερι *Εαν ειναι ημερο φυσικα..* Με αυτην την προοπτικη τα λεω!!! Αγριο πολυ δυσκολα θα τα καταφερει αν δεν ξερει κι ολας!!!
> -ειανι δραστηριο
> -παιχνιδιαρικο
> -χαδιαρικο *Αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα* Ας παρει μικρο και θα ειναι... ολοι οι παπαγαλοι ειναι κοινωνικη και το χαδι το εχουν στο αιμα τους!!
> -και δεν ειναι νευρικο και επιθετικο *Οπως ειπα, αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα.* Οχι τα μπατζι το εχουν στον χαρακτηρα τους ολα να μην ειναι επιθετικα!Αν εχεις ακουσει μπατζι να δαγκωνει και να επιτιθεται, πηγαινε σπιτι του και θα καταλαβεις γιατι!!! Εχω αγρια που τα πιανω και δεν με δαγκωνουν και θα δαγκωνουν τα ημερα? Παραξενο

----------


## gianniskilkis

bilisios φίλε καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας . πράγματι ένα μπάτζι ή ένα καναρίνι θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο να ασχοληθείς . Μην βιάζεσαι και διάβασε λίγο παραπάνω να δεις τι θα σου κάνει κλικ...

----------


## stephan

Και κοκατιλ θα μπορούσε να πάρει, είναι χαδιάρικα και ήρεμα, δεν έχουν καμία ιδιαίτερη φωνή αλλά μπορούν να σφυρίζουν πολύ ωραία  :winky: .

----------


## serafeim

Θα συμφωνησω και για το κοκατιλ... απλα του εφερα παραδειγμα στο ποιο κοντινο απο  αυτα που θελει!!  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

> Θα συμφωνησω και για το κοκατιλ... απλα του εφερα παραδειγμα στο ποιο κοντινο απο  αυτα που θελει!!


Σωστά, απλώς επειδη πολλά μπατζι προτιμούν να κράζουν από το να μιλούν ή να ''κελαηδούν'' (όσο μπορούνε) ανέφερα και τα κοκατιλ για τα οποία δεν ισχύει αυτό (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με).

----------


## serafeim

Τα μπατζι αν ειναι αγρια κραζουν συνηθως δεν μαθαινουν!!
Τα κοκατιλ ημερα ξεημερα αν λειπει ανθρωπινη παρουσια σφυρανε ασταματητα μεχρι να παει καποιος!!! Το εχουν αναγκη!! Τουλαχιστον ετσι κανουν εμενα ολη μερα αλλα ολη μερα δεν μπορω να τα εχω εξω!! Ποσο μαλλον τωρα που εχω εξεταστικη!!!

----------


## stephan

Για τα κοκατιλ εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα (εγώ ότι ξέρω από διάβασμα το ξέρω όχι εκ πήρας). Όσο για τα μπατζι το δικό μου ήταν ημιάγριο και το ''ημέρεψα''  :winky:  παρ' ολα αυτά εξακολουθεί να κράζει καμιά φορά κατά την διαρκεια της ημέρας αν και περισσότερο ''κελαηδάει''.

----------


## bilisios

τελικα παιδια ενας γνωστος μου εχει καρδερινες και θα μου δωσει,απλα θελω(αν ξερει καποιος)να μου πει,ποσο ζουν και ποσο μεγαλωνουν και αν υπαρχει καποιο αρθρο που να δεινει ολοκληρωμενες πληροφοριες για καρδερινες και οχι μεμονωμένες(για την αναπαραγωγη τους η την διατροφη)

----------


## gianniskilkis

bilisios φίλε μου χωρίς καμία  υποψία πειράγματος από μέρους μου, θα σου πω πως πήρες εντελώς λάθος δρόμο ,από αυτόν που ήθελες  να ακολουθήσεις ...

----------


## bilisios

ναι ναι το καταλαβα αλλα μικρος θυμαμαι ειχαμε καναρινια και καρδερινες αλλα τοτε δεν ξεραμε τιποτα ουτε ασχολούμουν θελω τωρα να ασχοληθώ με καναρινια,καρδερινες η αλλα ωραια αγριοπουλα(μονιμα φυσικα)
εχεις να μου προτείνεις τιποτα?

----------


## serafeim

φιλε να σε βοηθησω θελω αλλα εσυ οντως οπως λενε τα παιδια πολλα θελεις...
μπες στο φορουμ στην κατηγορια ιθαγενων και βρες ολες τις πληροφοριες που θες... παντως αν δεν ειναι εκτροφης και δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδι απογορευονται η πληροφοριες.. εκτος αν ειναι αρρωστο και εκτος αν ειναι αρρωστο και θες να το ελευθερωσεις....

----------


## gianniskilkis

Η δική μου πρόταση είναι να διαβάσεις και να δεις ποια ράτσα καναρίνια σου κάνει κλικ (υποψιάζομαι τα φωνής από τις ανησυχίες σου) ,να πάρεις ένα ζευγαράκι να τα μεγαλώσεις ,να τα αυγατίσεις και στην πορεία θα βρεις τον δρόμο σου ... Δεν σου το λέω σαν αθεράπευτα καναρινόφιλος αλλά σαν ένας προσγειωμένος ζωόφιλος . Μην ανοίγεις τα φτερά σου πολύ ψηλά και σε λάθος στερεώματα , θυμήσου τον Ίκαρο και δες όλους αυτούς που ασχολούνται με τα αγριοπούλια .... όλο προβλήματα και ατυχίες  (εκτός από πολύ λίγους για ευνόητους λόγους που δεν μπορώ να σου αναλύσω ) .... Υπάρχει βέβαια και η άλλη άποψη που μπορεί να ακούσεις  δηλαδή συνέχεια να φταίει η χρονιά ,το έτσι , το αλλιώς , δώσε εκείνο , δεν έκανα επανάληψη στο άλλο  κλπ και κάνεις τον φαρμακοποιό ... σε κάθε περίπτωση ,παρότι δεν θα έχεις ποτέ προκοπή , θα έχεις καταφέρει να εντυπωσιάσεις  τους φίλους σου με τις γνώσεις σου (!!!) στα πουλοτερτίπια ...

----------


## bilisios

> Η δική μου πρόταση είναι να διαβάσεις και να δεις ποια ράτσα καναρίνια σου κάνει κλικ (υποψιάζομαι τα φωνής από τις ανησυχίες σου) ,να πάρεις ένα ζευγαράκι να τα μεγαλώσεις ,να τα αυγατίσεις και στην πορεία θα βρεις τον δρόμο σου ... Δεν σου το λέω σαν αθεράπευτα καναρινόφιλος αλλά σαν ένας προσγειωμένος ζωόφιλος . Μην ανοίγεις τα φτερά σου πολύ ψηλά και σε λάθος στερεώματα , θυμήσου τον Ίκαρο και δες όλους αυτούς που ασχολούνται με τα αγριοπούλια .... όλο προβλήματα και ατυχίες  (εκτός από πολύ λίγους για ευνόητους λόγους που δεν μπορώ να σου αναλύσω ) .... Υπάρχει βέβαια και η άλλη άποψη που μπορεί να ακούσεις  δηλαδή συνέχεια να φταίει η χρονιά ,το έτσι , το αλλιώς , δώσε εκείνο , δεν έκανα επανάληψη στο άλλο  κλπ και κάνεις τον φαρμακοποιό ... σε κάθε περίπτωση ,παρότι δεν θα έχεις ποτέ προκοπή , θα έχεις καταφέρει να εντυπωσιάσεις  τους φίλους σου με τις γνώσεις σου (!!!) στα πουλοτερτίπια ...


κοιτα οπως ειπα και πανω μικρος ειχα καναρινια και καρδερινες και θελω ενα απ'τα δυο,μου αρεσουν αρκετα τα καναρινια εγω θα ηθελα να παρω border fancy η timbrado espanol (βασικα μονο αυτα ξερω),τι απο τα δυο μου προτείνεις μηπως εχεις κανενα αλλο στο μυαλο σου? επισης λες να τα παρω σε ζευγαρι?οχι 1 σκετο?

----------


## serafeim

η καρδερινα ειναι δυσκολο πουλι... διαβαζω δυο χρονια σχεδον γι αυτο το πουλι τι θελει και ακομη φοβαμαι παρα πολυ να παρω.. εκτος το κεφαλαιο που δεν εχω...
ξεκινα απο φιλο σου με κοινα καναρινακια και διαβασε τις απαιτησεις καπιου συγκεκρυμενου ειδους φωνης καναρινιου και τοτε δωσε τα κοινα και κπαρε τα ρατσας... εγω αυτο προτεινω... οταν ησουν μικρος ησουν μικρος... τωρα εισαι μεγαλος και ξερεις να κρινεις το σωστο και το λαθος και να παιρνεις λογικες αποφασεις..
να σε βοηθησουμε θελουμε οχι να σου πουμε παρε δυο καρσερινες δεινε τες διψψακο ζωχο πιπερια φλωρινης και τελος... δεν ειναι τοσο απλα... δες το παλικαρι nikoslarisa να δεις τι εχει φτιαξει και θα δεις πως σε γνωσεις πανω στο ειδος ειναι ικανος να το εκτρεψει... ξερει μεχρι και ποτε κουτσουλανε που λεει ο λπγος... ο κυριοτερος παραγοντας ειναι το κεφαλαιο σε ενα τετοιο πουλι για να παρεις τα παντα προληπτικα και μην τρεχεις τελευταια στιγμη...
για εμενα παρε κοινα... διαβασε... διαλεξε... και συνεχησε αυτο το ειδος που διαλεξες....

----------


## bilisios

> η καρδερινα ειναι δυσκολο πουλι... διαβαζω δυο χρονια σχεδον γι αυτο το πουλι τι θελει και ακομη φοβαμαι παρα πολυ να παρω.. εκτος το κεφαλαιο που δεν εχω...
> ξεκινα απο φιλο σου με κοινα καναρινακια και διαβασε τις απαιτησεις καπιου συγκεκρυμενου ειδους φωνης καναρινιου και τοτε δωσε τα κοινα και κπαρε τα ρατσας... εγω αυτο προτεινω... οταν ησουν μικρος ησουν μικρος... τωρα εισαι μεγαλος και ξερεις να κρινεις το σωστο και το λαθος και να παιρνεις λογικες αποφασεις..
> να σε βοηθησουμε θελουμε οχι να σου πουμε παρε δυο καρσερινες δεινε τες διψψακο ζωχο πιπερια φλωρινης και τελος... δεν ειναι τοσο απλα... δες το παλικαρι nikoslarisa να δεις τι εχει φτιαξει και θα δεις πως σε γνωσεις πανω στο ειδος ειναι ικανος να το εκτρεψει... ξερει μεχρι και ποτε κουτσουλανε που λεει ο λπγος... ο κυριοτερος παραγοντας ειναι το κεφαλαιο σε ενα τετοιο πουλι για να παρεις τα παντα προληπτικα και μην τρεχεις τελευταια στιγμη...
> για εμενα παρε κοινα... διαβασε... διαλεξε... και συνεχησε αυτο το ειδος που διαλεξες....


δικιο εχεις αυτο ακριβος θα κανω,αλλα να παρω ενα αρσενικο και ενα θηλυκό μαζι η μονο 1?

----------


## serafeim

μπορεις να ξεκινησεις με ζευγαρι...διαβασε περι του θεματος...

----------


## bilisios

> μπορεις να ξεκινησεις με ζευγαρι...διαβασε περι του θεματος...


εχεις μηπως να μου δωσεις λινκ?

----------


## xarhs

τελικα φιλε τι αποφασισες? κοινα καναρινακια θα παρεις?

----------


## bilisios

ναι αλλα δεν ξερω οταν λεμε κοινα καναρινια δηλαδη?στον petshopα θα ζητησω κοινα καναρινια???
(κατι ακομα το πρωτη πουλι στον τιτλο του φορουμ,τι πουλι ειναι,ρωταω τελειως εγκυκλοπαιδικα)

----------


## serafeim

ειμαι απο κινητο δεν ξερω να μπω...
δες στην κατηγορια καναρινια εδω στο φορουμ...

----------


## xarhs

το πρωτο πουλι στο banner ειναι σπινος του γκουλντ............... ειναι παραδεισιο.

εσυ στον πετ σοπα θα ζητησεις καναρινι που δεν ειναι καποια ρατσα , αυτα ειναι τα κοινα.

διαβασε αρχικα εδω....... *Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.*

----------


## mitsman

Το πρωτο πουλακι ειναι gouldian και ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητα....
Οταν λεμε κοινα καναρινια ειναι αυτο που θα λεγαμε σε ενα σκυλακι "μπασταρδεμενο" , δηλαδη οχι καποιας ρατσας...
κοινα καναρινια ειναι δηλαδη καναρινια που δεν ειναι καποιας συγκεκριμενης ρατσας.... ομως κελαηδανε εξισου ωραια και ειναι εξισου ομορφα με καναρινακια ρατσας!!!!

Θα πας στο πετ σοπ και θα ζητησεις καναρινακι , ουτε κοινο ουτε τιποτα!!!!! θα δεις μονο τα πουλακια να ειναι δυνατα και ζωηρα... αν το δεις καθολου φουσκωμενο και τετοια μην το παρεις!

----------


## xarhs

επισης να εχει λαμπερο φτερωμα , καθαρη φωνη (θα περιμενεις εκει να το ακουσεις , οση ωρα χρειαστει) και να μην ειναι λερωμενο απο πισω με κουτσουλιες.

----------


## bilisios

> το πρωτο πουλι στο banner ειναι σπινος του γκουλντ............... ειναι παραδεισιο.
> 
> εσυ στον πετ σοπα θα ζητησεις καναρινι που δεν ειναι καποια ρατσα , αυτα ειναι τα κοινα.
> 
> διαβασε αρχικα εδω....... *Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.*


το διαβασα,και καταλαβα αρκετα πραγματα αν εχεις τιποτα αλλο στειλε μου.μια ερωτηση τωρα,την αυγοτροφη μπορω και εγω να την κανω?
α και επισης εγω σκεφτομουν το καλοκαιρι να το εχω το πρωι εξω και το βραδυ να το περνω μεσα,και το χειμωνα να το εχω σε ενα μικρο δωματιακι με παραθυρο και το βραδυ παλι μεσα στο σπιτι,δεν γινεται κατι τετοιο?

----------


## xarhs

δες καποιες συνταγες με καλη αποδοχη απο τα καναρινια......

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*


και μια πιο ευκολη με καλη αποδοχη...........

*Η δική μου αυγοτροφή!!!*


διαβασε και εδω γιατι ο πετσοπας ποτε δεν ξερεις τι θα σου πει.....

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*

----------


## bilisios

> το διαβασα,και καταλαβα αρκετα πραγματα αν εχεις τιποτα αλλο στειλε μου.μια ερωτηση τωρα,την αυγοτροφη μπορω και εγω να την κανω?
> α και επισης εγω σκεφτομουν το καλοκαιρι να το εχω το πρωι εξω και το βραδυ να το περνω μεσα,και το χειμωνα να το εχω σε ενα μικρο δωματιακι με παραθυρο και το βραδυ παλι μεσα στο σπιτι,δεν γινεται κατι τετοιο?


γινεται???




> δες καποιες συνταγες με καλη αποδοχη απο τα καναρινια......
> 
> *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*
> 
> 
> και μια πιο ευκολη με καλη αποδοχη...........
> 
> *Η δική μου αυγοτροφή!!!*
> 
> ...


και επεισης το κοκαλο σουπιας και η αμμος υγειας που μπαινουν?εχουν ειδικη θηκη?

----------


## xarhs

μπορεις να το εχεις μονιμα εξω , αρκει να ειναι προστατευμενο απο αρπακτικα , και να μην το χτυπανε ρευματα αερα.

η αμμος υγειας μπαινει στον πατο του κλουβιου , και το κοκκαλο σουπιας εχει κατι συρματακια και το κρεμας στα καγκελα του κλουβιου.

την αυγοτροφη μπορεις με αυτες τις συνταγες να την φτιαξεις μονος σου.

----------


## bilisios

> μπορεις να το εχεις μονιμα εξω , αρκει να ειναι προστατευμενο απο αρπακτικα , και να μην το χτυπανε ρευματα αερα.


οχι δεν ειναι καλα προστατευμενο το βραδυ απο ρευματα αερα,οποτε θα το φερνω μεσα,θα εχουν επιπτώσεις αυτες η συχνες αλαγες μεσα εξω :/

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> οχι δεν ειναι καλα προστατευμενο το βραδυ απο ρευματα αερα,οποτε θα το φερνω μεσα,θα εχουν επιπτώσεις αυτες η συχνες αλαγες μεσα εξω :/


Εννοειται!

Μπορεις να τυλιξεις τα τρια μερη του κλουβιου και το πανω μερος με χοντρο ναιλον για να προστατευεται απο τα ρευματα.

----------


## bilisios

δεν ξερω ρε παιδια φοβαμαι μην το αρπαξει καμια γατα,θα το εχω ψηλά αλλα ποτε δεν ξες!

----------


## xarhs

ποσες φορες θα το μπαινοβγαζεις? και εσυ στο τελος θα βαρεθεις. τωρα που κανει ζεστες δεν εχει αναγκη απο διαφορα θερμοκρασιας αλλα χειμωνα θα σου πουντιασει αμα το κανεις αυτο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Παρε ιδεες απο το φορουμ για προστασια απο τα αρπαχτικα!

Να ενα Κατασκευή για προστασία της εκτροφής μου στο μπαλκόνι..

----------


## bilisios

βρήκα θα το βαλω σε ενα δωματιάκι που εχω το οποιο ειναι σαν μπαλκονακι μονο που ειναι κλειστο,δεν εχει άμεση επαφη με τον ηλιο αλλα δεν ειναι και σκοτεινό εχει φως!πιστευω πως θα κανει,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## xarhs

ναι μια χαρα θα ναι. εντομεταξυ δεν εχεις γραψει το ονομα σου τοση ωρα  , πως σε λενε?

απο που εισαι?

----------


## bilisios

> ναι μια χαρα θα ναι. εντομεταξυ δεν εχεις γραψει το ονομα σου τοση ωρα  , πως σε λενε?
> 
> απο που εισαι?


ναι ναι φυσικα,Βασιλη με λενε και ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη! :bye: 
χαρικα!!! :bye:

----------


## xarhs

και εμεις χαρηκαμε βασιλη...!!!!!

αν θες γραψε τα και στα στοιχεια σου να το βλεπουν ολοι............

----------


## bilisios

κατι τελευταιο,το καναρινι που θα παρω θα ειναι μικρο και αν ναι ποσο μικρο?και πως θα καταλαβω την ηλικία του για να μην με ξεγελασουν

----------


## xarhs

την ηλικια την καταλαβαινεις απο τα δαχτυλιδια............ διαβασε εδω να μαθεις καποια πραγματακια.....

*Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*

επισης διαβασε εδω................

*Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.*

και κατι το οποιο θα επρεπε να εχεις διαβασει απο την αρχη............

*Πώς να επιλέξετε το σωστό είδος για εσάς   (Διαλέγοντας ένα Πουλί )*

----------


## bilisios

> την ηλικια την καταλαβαινεις απο τα δαχτυλιδια............ διαβασε εδω να μαθεις καποια πραγματακια.....
> 
> *Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*
> 
> επισης διαβασε εδω................
> 
> *Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.*
> 
> και κατι το οποιο θα επρεπε να εχεις διαβασει απο την αρχη............
> ...


και σε περιπτωση που θα φυγω απο το σπιτι και δεν εχω ουτε την δυνατότητα να το παρω μαζι μου ουτε την δυνατοτητα καποιος να το προσεχει.τι μπορω να κανω???
ποσο μπορει να κρατησει η ποτιστρα και η ταιστρα(ποσες μερες μπορω να λειπω και να με καλύψουν?
μηπως υπαρχουν και μεγαλυτερες για τετοιους σκοπους(και αν ναι ποσο κρατανε?)
και ποσες μερες μπορω να εχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο οτι θα ειναι καλυμμένο απο τροφη και νερο?

----------


## xarhs

κοιτα το καλυτερο ειναι να υπαρχει καποιος πισω να τα προσεχει.......... υπαρχουν στο εμποριο και ταιστρες και ποτιστρες που κρατανε πολλες μερες.

κοιτα για ενα αντε δυο καναρινακια αμα εχεις εσυ , δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα

----------


## bilisios

2 τελευταια και σταματαω γιατι σας κουρασα!
1ον με ενα καναρινι αυτες οι μεγαλες ταιστρες και ποτιστρες περιπου ποσο μπορουν να κρατησουν και
2ον να παρω πελλετ η αμμο υγειας(και αν παρω αμμο υγειας,στο μαγαζι την ζηταω σαν αμμο για καναρινια?) και που το ακριβος το τοποθετώ στο κλουβι?

----------


## serafeim

πελλετ καλυτερα... τα αγοραζεις απο ειδη για καυσιμες υλες; αν θυμαμαι καλα. για τζακια και τετοια...
το βαχεις στο ταψακι κατω στον πατω του κλουβιου
πεντε μερες το πολυ θα αφηνα πουλι με τετοιες ποτιστρες ταιστρες....

----------


## bilisios

> πεντε μερες το πολυ θα αφηνα πουλι με τετοιες ποτιστρες ταιστρες....


εννοεις ομως 5 μερες θα αφηνες 1 πουλι εκει αν υπαρχουν μονο μια ποτιστρα και μονο μια ταιστρα οταν υπαρχουν 2 ποτιστρες 2 ταιστρες θα το αφηνες 2πλασιες μερες?

----------


## serafeim

αν ειχα τιςμεγαλες ταιστρες με τις μικρες φουλ γεματες δυο τρεις μερες το πολυ... δεν πρεπει να εμπιστευεσαι ... ειδικα το νερο.. δωστα σε φιλο να στα προσεχει...

----------


## xarhs

κοιτα καλητερα να μην ρισκαρεις με αυτα τα πραγματα....... εγω φετος αφησα την καναρα που κλωσσαγε , 10 μερες μονη της με δυο ποτιστρες μια μεγαλη και μια μικρη φουλ , και 3 ταιστρες φουλ και φοβομουν πολυ.  αλλα τελικα την βρηκα μια χαρα την καναρα

----------


## bilisios

ναι οχι δεν θα το ρισκαρο απλα το λεω για καμια περίπτωση που ειναι μονοδρομος αυτη η λυση

----------


## MaGiCPaiN

Καλώς ήρθες, καλή διαμονή !!!  :Jumping0011:

----------

